# New to Probiotics, Need a Gentle One



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Stick with the fibre (or even take fibre supplements daily as my GI told me to), fibre should be increased slowly regardless if it's supplements or food, but once your system adjusts you'll be glad you stuck with it...I sure am...I take fibre supplements for the severe bloating and gas I had and it's done me wonders, I can even tolerate eating fibreous foods with no problems.As far as a gentle and effective probiotic, I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way...added to my regime it's done me wonders and many others have also tried it and love it...it should be in any healthfoods stores refridgerator as it must be kept cold. It's affordable and only one/day is needed which makes it remain affordable since many of the others out there require anywhere from 2-6/day and that gets expensive. My bottle of 90 caps lasts me 90 days and I pay 28.00 CDN.


----------

